# Is it legal to use a mobile phone when riding on the roads?



## LeneHorse (25 June 2010)

I know it is illegal to use a mobile when driving (unless hands-free) but how about when someone is riding on a public road. I mean just riding along having a conversation, not in an emergency situation.
Its something you see frequently but surely its the same as driving - you would be considered not totally in control of your vehicle/horse if you are using a phone.
Discuss!


----------



## dressedkez (25 June 2010)

Tut.....common sense prevails here surely, and how often is one doing upwards of 60mph when on a horse? 
My elder son used to be able to somehow tuck his phone into the flaps of his hat, making it hands free ........
I was once on the phone.....horse whipped round 360 degrees when he came across a duck swimming towards him along a watery lane.....somehow I stayed aboard, and continued my conversation, which was actually a work related discussion, as compared to a jolly chat with a friend.......the chap I was talking to did not notice any difference until I emailed him the next day to tell him what had happened! I have done much work on ealry morning exercise rides - but on relatively quiet lanes......as I said a bit of common sense!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (25 June 2010)

Very Good Question!! I dunno but would love to know!!!


----------



## Maisy (25 June 2010)

I very much doubt it is....unless your horse was creating and holding up traffic etc....It isnt like you are travelling at speed along the road and reaction time is altered from the use of a phone....which I would consider the issue of using a phone whilst driving....It is unlikely you would crash into a car or run someone over whilst riding and on the phone/texting.....thats my opinion anyway!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 June 2010)

I was once riding along the road talking on the phone (a rare occurrence) and a police car passed me.  The policeman in the passenger seat grinned at me as I frantically tried to put both hands back on the reins, so obviusly he didn't feel it was too serious.


----------



## daydreambeliever (25 June 2010)

I would hazzard a guess that in the unlikely event of coming across a police person out on the country lanes whilst on your phone, they may well want to give you a lecture, depending on their level of horse knowledge.

The only time i can think that it would be a problem would be if your horse was to cause an accident and it was proven that you are negligent by being on the phone and not having proper control.

As others have said common sense is needed.


----------



## Honey08 (25 June 2010)

I think they could have you for being on a road with undue care and attention if they wanted.  My friend got a caution on a pedal bike once! It is pretty iresponsible really!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (25 June 2010)

What about if you had a phone in one hand, fag in the other, and reins over the head around your neck


----------



## daydreambeliever (25 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			What about if you had a phone in one hand, fag in the other, and reins over the head around your neck 

Click to expand...


You forgot to mention the packet of crisps in your pocket and the can of lager in your fag hand


----------



## berry (25 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			What about if you had a phone in one hand, fag in the other, and reins over the head around your neck 

Click to expand...

I dont smoke but its gotta be worth a go lol  x.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (25 June 2010)

Hehe, yes with crisps and lager too and maybe a good old fashioned beat box tied round the horses neck, blaring out some rave tunes! Have it!


----------



## Holly Hocks (26 June 2010)

What about drink-riding?  It's illegal to ride a pedal cycle whilst p!ssed, so what about a horse???


----------



## caitlin95uk (26 June 2010)

Rebelzmum said:



			What about drink-riding?  It's illegal to ride a pedal cycle whilst p!ssed, so what about a horse???
		
Click to expand...

wow?! that question has never came across my mind, but now it is  i would love to know the answer :O


----------



## WishfulThinker (26 June 2010)

Rebelzmum said:



			What about drink-riding?  It's illegal to ride a pedal cycle whilst p!ssed, so what about a horse???
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is illegal to be in charge of a horse whilst trunk as it is classed as a vehicle for that purpose - and I think its a rather old law as well. Like in black beauty, did the guy not get arrested for riding him home drunk? 

It is not illegal to use a phone on a horse though as the law only relates to motorised vehicles.


----------



## Spudlet (26 June 2010)

daydreambeliever said:



			You forgot to mention the packet of crisps in your pocket and the can of lager in your fag hand 

Click to expand...

I didn't realise you'd seen me out on a hack

I guess if there was an accident and you were on your phone it might well count against you.


----------



## HilaryG (26 June 2010)

There is no specific offence regarding using a mobile phone whilst riding.

A lot of the posts have been light hearted on the subject but I would think that if there was an accident it would possibly be considered as negligence if someone was talking on a mobile phone.

I addition to this you should also consider that the non horsey public think that horse owners are inconsiderate,in that a great number do not acknowledge drivers who slow down or stop for them, do not clean up after their animals (like dog owners have to do) and should be no different to motorists regarding the use of mobile phones.


----------



## cindydog (28 June 2010)

would not ride without one, on silent, in case of emergency. my horse is not bothered by ringtones its just that my horse can be a bit spooky, she just jumps in her skin and it would be  my luck to drop phone..


----------



## D66 (28 June 2010)

my daughter has a hunting horn ring tone! you don't want to be slopping along on a loose rein (on the ex-ptper) when that goes off, lol.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (28 June 2010)

It's not illegal to use a phone whilst riding, but it is to be drunk whilst riding on a public highway.

I wouldn't recommend using a phone whilst riding a 17.2hh though  The distance between the riders ear, and the ground is too great, and when it is dropped from this height the phone stands a very poor chance of survival, as i found out


----------



## night_mare (29 June 2010)

I think it's legal, but not sensible.


----------



## Sparkles (29 June 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			I wouldn't recommend using a phone whilst riding a 17.2hh though  The distance between the riders ear, and the ground is too great, and when it is dropped from this height the phone stands a very poor chance of survival, as i found out 

Click to expand...


Ditto this....dropped mine from the 18.3 we had. I remember contemplating whether to get off toget it, but then was stuck with the problem of getting back on him after. 
Decided phone must be knackered anyway, so left it there and came back for it on the pony later that day. Was still there and shockingly still worked!


----------



## bluelady66 (29 June 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			What about if you had a phone in one hand, fag in the other, and reins over the head around your neck 

Click to expand...

lol you just made me lol - brillaint xxxx


----------



## Sparkles (29 June 2010)

bluelady66 said:



			lol you just made me lol - brillaint xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Lmao....sadly I'm having a de ja vu moment with this comment.....


----------



## tabithakat64 (29 June 2010)

Sadly it's not illegal.

 I think using a phone whilst riding should be illegal, they should be carried for emergencies only. 

Using a phone whilst riding on the road means you do not have as much control over your horse as you usually would and you are not as aware of your surroundings, horses are unpredictable and there are lots of inconsiderate drivers out there, it wouldn't take much for a serious accident to occur.


----------



## antagonist (29 June 2010)

How would you feel if I crashed into you and your horse in my car because I was on my phone and you where on your phone!

You are a road user, you should be in control of your vechicle (or horse).


----------



## mycobs=myworld (29 June 2010)

ive gotta admitt i have been on the phone plenty of times whilst riding not on busy roads just quiet country lanes but only to tell my mum or dad i am ok or something silly haha.xxx


----------



## wilsha (29 June 2010)

dressedkez said:



			My elder son used to be able to somehow tuck his phone into the flaps of his hat, making it hands free ........
		
Click to expand...

i do that too !! it only seems to work if you have a hat with thick straps e.g champion ventair


----------



## Donkeymad (29 June 2010)

It is *illegal* to ride a horse whilst drunk
it is *legal* to ride a horse whilst using a hand held mobile.


----------



## antagonist (29 June 2010)

Donkeymad said:



			It is *illegal* to ride a horse whilst drunk
it is *legal* to ride a horse whilst using a hand held mobile.
		
Click to expand...

You could put that it was legal on the grave stone


----------



## Donkeymad (29 June 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## CastleMouse (29 June 2010)

I use mine when riding, unless my horse is particularly spooky/jumpy that day!


----------



## antagonist (29 June 2010)

Donkeymad said:



			Good idea.

Click to expand...

Fantastic...... someone who has agreed with me at last!!


----------



## QUICKFIRE (29 June 2010)

I know of somone who is most often than not, been drinking, taking drugs (speed, coke, plant food?) wtf! rides on the wrong side of the road, no hat and no HiViz, and texting or chating on the phone, how they haven't come to grief I will never know, totally nuts, would the police want to know? I doubt it! and I bet if there was ever an accident it would be the drivers fault.


----------



## DollyDolls (29 June 2010)

Just because something hasn't been criminalised doesn't mean it's a good idea.

The last government introduced far too many new bits of legislation and have taken the ability of the average person to consider for themselves whether they ought or ought not to do something.

That said, I do hack & chat.


----------



## antagonist (29 June 2010)

QUICKFIRE said:



			I know of somone who is most often than not, been drinking, taking drugs (speed, coke, plant food?) wtf! rides on the wrong side of the road, no hat and no HiViz, and texting or chating on the phone, how they haven't come to grief I will never know, totally nuts, would the police want to know? I doubt it! and I bet if there was ever an accident it would be the drivers fault.
		
Click to expand...

Bet the police would, easy crime to solve looks good on crime figures.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (29 June 2010)

antagonist said:



			Bet the police would, easy crime to solve looks good on crime figures.
		
Click to expand...

What Provable crime would she be commiting?


----------



## antagonist (29 June 2010)

QUICKFIRE said:



			What Provable crime would she be commiting?
		
Click to expand...

Drunk in charge of an animal on a public highway,

Reckless endangerment of road user.

Possesion of controlled drugs.

For starters

I am sure the police could and would be willing to find something if only to make a boring shift more interesting.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (29 June 2010)

Drunk in charge of an animal on a public highway
Reckless endangerment of road user.   

Are they actual crimes?

Possesion of controlled drugs.  doubt they would be in her pocket, she would have taken them.


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (29 June 2010)

I hack and chat! and when i walk my mini shetland out round the village its the only way i can get round without having to stop for every passing person to say thats a big dog, can i ride it, is it for sale, where do you keep that then in your garden.


----------



## antagonist (29 June 2010)

QUICKFIRE said:



			Drunk in charge of an animal on a public highway
Reckless endangerment of road user.   

Are they actual crimes?

Possesion of controlled drugs.  doubt they would be in her pocket, she would have taken them.
		
Click to expand...

1872 licencing act..(still on statute book) makes it an offence to be in charge of a horse, carriage or steamroller whilst drunk. 

As the act was brought in before the breathalyser they don't even have to fail a breathe test!!

PS anyone know any drunk and high streamroller drivers, I would love to see the police report on that


----------

